# Maine coons and cat trees



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Hi

Can anybody recommend a cat tree that is stable enough and big enough to cope with 2 adult maine coons?

I have looked at reviews and people seem to get them for kittens - one or two have mentioned that the tree dens/tunnels etc can be too small for maine coons.


Any advice welcome


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I would be interested to see what others say on this one too - I have one big male neuter coonie and for him, the trees I have bought for the cats (mostly meezers) seem to be too small and sway precariously when he leaps up to the top of them - he can barely fit - no lets be honest he overflows from the platforms, hammocks etc and tends not to stay in them but simply uses them as transition points. 

My own humble opinion is that one would have to make a bespoke cat tree for Maine Coons. 

One would of course need a large house with large rooms ...


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

I did see a thread with pictures and the owner had a huuuuuuuge climbing frame for her cats, it was beautiful.. Ill try and find it and give you the link and then you can see what your looking for


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

ok i just bumped the thread  Hope that helps she has some beautiful cat frames Its Natiks slideshow of her cats


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Have a look here , they do lots of big stands for any cat Uw online winkel voor een kattenklimpaal of klimmeubel, ookwel kattenkrabpaal en kattenpaal genoemd. Ihr Adres fur ein Kratzbaum, Klettermöbel, katzenmöbel oder Katzenbaum.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Amy - thanks for the steer on this one - for some reason I cannot see the link but will check on Natik's slideshow ... 

Thanks Jayuzuri - will have a peep at this link too.


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry, i didnt post a link i was unsure how to lol Its on the front page of cat chat i bumped it at around 12:14 if that helps.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,
I brought a cat tree from Zooplus. co.uk it's called cats empire "Luxor" cat tree it's on sale at the moment.... it's realy great value for money our cat loves it and there is so much for them to do 

hope this helped


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Hi

I looked at the Empire Luxor Cat Tree and am seriously considering it. There is also the Cleo Colarado which is similiar and being discounted quite substantially by PetCare ????? and is slightly cheaper and I can get immediately. Will check on name and edit this when I have info.

Both of these cat trees are very wide - 162 cm and 153 cm ish but the Luxor had good reviews.

I would love to be able to afford the cat trees on that German (?) site (see above for link) but with shipping even the smaller ones would cost £200 - 300.


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes the German ones do cost a lot but they do last for years 
With a lot of the trees around now , with bigger cats like maine coons , they would be lucky to last a year  , So the German ones pay for them selfs in no time 
















Bengal Cat Breeders - Jayuzuri Bengals - Quality Bengal Cats and Bengal Kittens For Sale


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

wow - how much did that cost!

I went for the Cleo Colorado bought from Pets at Home for £50 - was £150

Will save up for that Cat Tree - lol (and yes, you are right but I can't afford it at the moment - its more important to me to spend the money on cat proofing the garden so they can go out and I don't have to worry - and only go out during day when I am there to let them back in!)


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

The scratch tree i have got for my maine coons was about 140 pound so i guess it was a good buy. The only thing about it was that we had to put some extra screws in the bits to support the weight of especially hugo 
They both love the tree from beginning on and calie hardly ever comes down from it  I used to have a smaller tree for when they were kittens but that didnt last for long as they grew so quick and they wouldnt fit on it anymore lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We've got a Cattrix, it's fab. They are built to withstand the big cats, our Norwegian Forest cats love it. The good thing is that if any of it gets worn out or damaged for any reason, you just replace that bit, saves buying a whole new climber. *
Catrix Cat Activity Centre & Scratching Post


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

wow - now that is a nice idea - being able to construct it to suit - very, very tempted to go for that as it shows two adult maine coons on it. The video was nice too - lol as suddenly the cat furniture took up nearly all the room! The cats certainly had the best view.

If I had seen that I would have gone for it without hesitation *wonders if I can take cleo one back.....and get a refund*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, they are great, well worth the money. I got mine at a show, so each time I go to one with the cats i'll just buy a few bits to add. *


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Bumping up this thread... after doing a google search on main coons and cat trees i found this!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Tigga Towers - made by Maine Coon Breeders.


----------

